# Divorce support on Long Island?



## Jim LINY (Mar 30, 2013)

I really could use some help right now. I would like a good support group, and even a friend if you are local.


----------



## Jack spade (Dec 29, 2012)

Jim - just sent you a PM


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

JLI,

It is going to be OK. There are a lot of great people on this blog and it will help you everytime you are here.

You sound pretty distressed and I was walking in those shoes 8 months ago so it is fresh in my mind and I still struggle. You are amongst friends.

As fast as you possibly can you need to build a support structure around you. A group of people that you could call at anytime to help you through an emotional crisis cause there gonna happen but you work through them. I suggest these people to try to count on:

Your pastor
Get a counselor
Your Mom
Your siblings
Your closest friend(s)
Your work friends

Let them know you are hurting and ask if it would be ok to call them if you needed to. The ones that can be there for you, take full advantage of their love and caring, it will warm your heart.

More people will be joining the thread, so get ready for a potential outpouring of support.

Cry if you need to, it helps,
Stretch


----------

